# North Texas Garden Railway Club



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

NTGRC serves the greater Dallas/Ft Worth metroplex area in North Texas. We have (almost) monthly meetings as well as frequent meetings at members home layouts for work parties, clinics and/or social time. We also set up layouts at various shows and events in the area during the year. Please feel free to visit our web site at www.ntgrc.org.

Upcoming events include:


June 29, 2009 â€" 7:00 p.m.

Board Meeting

Spring Creek Barbecue, Irving , Texas



July 18, 2009 -- 2:00 p.m.

General Meeting

See the Club website at www.ntgrc.org for details


----------



## RGSW (Jan 3, 2008)

ntgrc.org expired on 07/13/2008 and is pending renewal or deletion.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

We did have some issues with our domain name. Our new site is at www.ntgrc.com.
I hope to get the .org name linked to it soon.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

We have our website issues straightened out, I think. Either ntgrc.com or ntgrc.org will work.

Our club will have layouts set up at the Ft. Worth train Show, Dec 13/14 and the Dallas Area Train Show Jan 17/18. See our website or http://dfwtrainshows.com/ for details.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

The Annual Membership Meeting of the NTGRC will be held June 6, 2009 at 2pm. The meeting location is in North Richland Hills, near Ft Worth. Details are on the club website www.ntgrc.org. 

Anyone in the greater DFW area is welcome to attend. 

Hope to see you there. 

Michael


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, how did it go? How was the June 6th membership meeting?


----------

